# Not many Snapper threads.



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, I have a Model 8261, I'll have to get into the auger gearbox, but can't do it at this time, this is the only one I have running. 

I'll come for some chit chat when there is a break in the snow. 

Surprised how few threads there are for Snapper Snowblowers.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't think Snapper got much of the market, especially in the 2 stage market. I wonder if they are more popular in the western US also. My son had an old monster Snapper in his shop for service last week that I was infatuated with. It was probably an 80's vintage but it was in beautiful shape. Solid and heavy duty as they come and you could tell it was perfectly maintained. I wanted to meet the owner and just shake his hand. 
I picked up a Snapper 2 stage some time ago that I really liked, but the augers were frozen (rusted) on the shaft. It looked to be in really good shape, but there were no grease fittings on the auger and it was probably never removed or even spun. I tried every trick in the book short of slicing them open with a die grinder. I ended up selling it to a guy I know that wanted the engine and tires for his blower.


----------



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

I noticed the same thing
I have a 524 mid 80s model 5hp. Runs real good. I did the impeller mod and this year new scraper bar and some paint. 70 degrees in pa No snow


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I see them every now and then - they made some pretty good ones there for awhile. I have been on the lookout for a nice one with a low price. I bet one pops up before long....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just picked up a 1030 and there is another on craigslist but for it's condition I'm hoping he comes down. They sure feel like a tank.

This one supposedly only used four times. Sure wasn't stored properly lots of rust and the the broken off chute was riveted back together and looks like it's not going back on in this lifetime. Has it laying off to the side.










Seems there a number of the 22 & 24" inch ones around here for sale.

Photos of mine.


----------



## Thewoodchucker (Dec 22, 2015)

Now that is a sweet looking machine! I would love to have one like that. I got my 524 in 2008 and used it hard almost every year doing my drive and yard for the dog also my neighbors drive. Just maintance Last year I did carb rebuild and implellor mod. This year scraper bar and some paint. I have yet to touch the belts or friction disk. Come spring time I think I'll do a mini restore because the shiny red paint in the bucket looks real good. 
Good luck with urs keep us posted
I also like the old John Deere 8 or 10 26 inch ones
Craig


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I see I422 and I522 on CL once in awhile but it looks like you are going to have to carry the torch onjig


----------



## Onjig (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, I've got a lot of snowblowers around the place, while I want to get a couple going in case the one I'm using gets hurt, I have enjoyed this Snapper. It's easy to move around and it has taken on some big snow. 
I bought it years ago at a garage sale for $75, it been the one I go to.

Gota go everyone wants my attention, back in a bit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Due to having too many projects I did start a thread on my 1030's rehibilitation but it's going to be a slow affair.
Working on cleaning up the headlight mount, installing a switch, wiring and mounting two LED floodlights on it.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Our local outdoor power equipment company used to sell them and from what I heard they were pretty good albeit pricey machines.


----------



## Syberacuse (Jan 21, 2016)

I love my Snapper 5241. Not sure of the year but I inherited from my neighbor in the mid-1990s when he bought a new machine. I think it's from the early 80s, looks a lot like the 3 photos "Likeafrog" posted. I have used it every year to blow my long driveway in Syracuse - I love it. I can't begin to tell you how reliable it is and how many repairs I've done on it. What I like most about the machine is its balance and agility. At 5 hsp it can handle a lot of snow but it is small enough that I can do narrow walkways and the deck after I rake the roof.

I did a re-power this year because the rings have been toast for a couple of years and I smelled like oil and gasoline after I blew out the drive and the neighbors drive and the other neighbors drive.

I bought a Harbor Freight Predator engine for $119 - it bolted right on to the Tecumseh pattern. The Predator shaft was 3/4 inch and the Tecumseh was 1-inch, but I bought a bushing and custom key from a machine shop online for $19. It's running like a brand new snow blower. I haven't put a drop of paint on it - I kinda like the beat-up look - it keeps the thieves away.

Pic attached.


----------

